# ищем аккордеониста



## Софи Му (8 Июн 2010)

доброго времени суток,

мы команда дизайнеров из Москвы, на вечер, посвященный окончанию нашего обучения хотели бы пригласить аккордеониста. Мероприятие будет в одном из лучших столичных клубов, оформленном в стиле бродячего цирка с тонкой атмосферой кабарэ и французского шансона. Обещаем скромное вознагражение и компанию веселых творческих людей.

для связи: [email protected] (Софи, фоординатор меропрития)


----------



## лена (8 Июн 2010)

а аккордеонистка пойдёт? играю на слух и под минус, могу в ансамбле с домрой.. вам как? и какого числа поподробнее,а то ссылка не работает.. моё мыло [email protected]


----------

